# Girard Lakes Bass Club



## Rstacc (Aug 21, 2015)

Girard Lakes Bass Club is currently seeking new teams for the 2016 season. GLBC is an electric motor only club, but you are permitted to use boats that have gas motors. Check us out on the web. Our pay outs are very good for a small club. Fish good fisheries.


----------



## Rstacc (Aug 21, 2015)

Schedule 
4-16 Turkeyfoot
4-23 Dale Walborn 
5-7 Ladue
5-21 Nimisila 
6-11 Deer Creek
6-18 Mogadore 
7-9. Westville 
7-16. Pymatuning 
8-6 Springfield 
Sept 10-11. CHAMPIONSHIP lakes TBA

Contact Jim Stacchiotti @ [email protected]


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

That's a great little web site you have there Rstacc. And a nice looking schedule.

It's sad to hear about upper and lower Girard lakes. I had the opportunity to fish lower Girard a couple times as a member of the G.O.T.T bass circuit. 

The 10 teams that qualified for the second day of our championship, fished on the lake, with the lake divided into 10 holes in the fashion of the old BASS Mega Bucks tournament. It was very cool. I believe that is where Nick Provonozac and his partner Mike, won his first of many boats.

Amazing lake .... it's a shame it's gone.


----------



## Rstacc (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks Bassbme. I really miss those lakes, it's a shame


----------

